# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  iz rodinog web shopa

## stray_cat

pa pokrale ste ideju iz kampanje oko raka dojke!!! 

There are the normal ( . )( . ) the silicone ( + )( + ) the perfect (o)(o) Some are cold (^)(^) and some belong to grandmothers \./\./ And let’s not forget the very large (◉ Y ◉) the very small (.)(.) and the asymmetrical (•)(.) We love them all! Post this message on your wall and say ┌П┐(-_-)┌П┐ to breast cancer!!!

http://www.roda.hr/v2/index.php?page...emart&Itemid=6

----------


## ivarica

> pa pokrale ste ideju iz kampanje oko raka dojke!!! 
> 
> There are the normal ( . )( . ) the silicone ( + )( + ) the perfect (o)(o) Some are cold (^)(^) and some belong to grandmothers \./\./ And let’s not forget the very large (◉ Y ◉) the very small (.)(.) and the asymmetrical (•)(.) We love them all! Post this message on your wall and say ┌П┐(-_-)┌П┐ to breast cancer!!!
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/v2/index.php?page...emart&Itemid=6


koliko je stara ta kampanja?
nase majice su iz 2002. godine

a sama ideja nije ni nasa ni njihova, pa ta fora postoji valjda otkad postoji tastatura

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Stray_cat, ove majice postoje više od pet godina (toliko imam ja tu majicu a kad sam ju kupila bila je u prodaji već dugo), ideja da se koristi u promicanju dojenja je Rodina.

BTW, čija je to 'kampanja' oko raka dojke?  koliko vidim po ovom što si napisala to je lanac postova za FB koji ne spominje ni jednu udrugu, fundaciju, instituciju...?

----------


## krojachica

može jedno pitanje vezano za web shop?
platneni ulošci sa PUL-om (oni šareni) su koje veličine?
naime, nisam vidjela da se kod ovih sa PUL-om može 
odabrati velićina ili se podrazumijeva da su "normalni"
a ne noćni  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puntica

ja imam nekoliko tih s pul-om, normalne veličine
koristim ih uglavnom za noć, dovoljno su mi dugi a s obzirom da imaju džepić mogu se napuniti koliko ti treba (prve dvije noći dodam još jedan umetak extra)

----------


## puntica

> pa pokrale ste ideju iz kampanje oko raka dojke!!! 
> 
> There are the normal ( . )( . ) the silicone ( + )( + ) the perfect (o)(o) Some are cold (^)(^) and some belong to grandmothers \./\./ And let’s not forget the very large (◉ Y ◉) the very small (.)(.) and the asymmetrical (•)(.) We love them all! Post this message on your wall and say ┌П┐(-_-)┌П┐ to breast cancer!!!
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/v2/index.php?page...emart&Itemid=6


na ovo mogu samo reći  :Laughing: 

stray_cat, ti su legenda  :Grin:

----------


## krojachica

> ja imam nekoliko tih s pul-om, normalne veličine
> koristim ih uglavnom za noć, dovoljno su mi dugi a s obzirom da imaju džepić mogu se napuniti koliko ti treba (prve dvije noći dodam još jedan umetak extra)


znam ja da se mogu još nadopuniti, ali nije problem u debljini nego u dužini,
meni definitivno trebaju noćni s PUL-om

----------


## puntica

> znam ja da se mogu još nadopuniti, ali nije problem u debljini nego u dužini,
> meni definitivno trebaju noćni s PUL-om


znaš da rodin webshop ima svoju stranicu na fejsu https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...80707818623206

napiši im tamo prijedlog da naprave noćne uloške s pul-om, možda ti se pridruži još netko kome trebaju  :Grin: 
ono...lobirajte  :Laughing:

----------


## krojachica

tnx na ideji
vrijedi pokušati

----------


## dalmatinka

stray , ma otkud li crpiš samo inspiraciju ?
( zar nisi tužila već Rodu LLL-u zbog kampanje o dojenju  negdje 2003. godine ?)

----------


## krojachica

Cure iz Rode,koliko znam vec dugo nemate uloske s pulom u prodaji 
pa me zanima kad ce se pojaviti?
ja ih koristim ali nemam ih dovoljno

----------


## Rivendell

> Cure iz Rode,koliko znam vec dugo nemate uloske s pulom u prodaji 
> pa me zanima kad ce se pojaviti?
> ja ih koristim ali nemam ih dovoljno


i mene ovo zanima

----------


## Ginger

A mene zanima hoce li uskoro biti AIO pelenice u velicini 2?

----------


## Lutonjica

za jedno mjesec dana

----------


## Ginger

> za jedno mjesec dana


Super
Ranije nam niti ne trebaju

----------


## Storma

Za one koje zanima a možda nisu vidjeli, stigli su ulošci sa pul-om https://webshop.roda.hr/ostalo/platn...ualni-ulo.html

----------


## LuckyB

Majca za odrasle ima samo za male odrasle (u S veličini)?

----------

